# How I overcame my Anxiety!



## VietDreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

Is it possible to overcome social anxiety? Yes!

My experience: My social anxiety has gotten so bad I hide at home inside my room for 2 and 1/2 years. I couldn't leave my house because I would get panic attack, racing thoughts, and all these weird feelings going through out my body. My chest would hurt, my mind become so easily fatigue, etc. etc. etc....

Now, I can do whatever I want, go to the store, work as a nurse, go to school, and even speak in front of my class.

How I overcome social anxiety:
No medication!!!!

Step 1: Became a vegetarian.
Step 2: Vipassana meditation.
Step 3: living morally through study of Buddhism.

Good luck!


----------



## Zein (Jun 28, 2013)

So happy for you! I love the fact that you didn't take medication to cure your anxiety!

I wish I could start meditation  it's just that it's my last year at school and so I don't have time to try out meditation...although I am trying to become a vegan!! It's not as easy as I thought it would be 

But anyway..do you think I could learn vipassana meditation on my own? I'm not sure i know a place that teaches it where I live


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

*Awesome! Keept it up!*

That's great for you! I think you set a solid example for others to follow, especially since you did this without medication! Can't believe you joined in 2006 either. That's commendable!

Definitely gives me hope myself, since I was planning to incorporate meditation exercises and journaling to defeat the influx of overwhelming negative thoughts. I'm getting there with my lifestyle changes. Exercise consistently, eating a plant-based diet without oils-- but just need to work towards finding an inner calm that you have.

Thanks for your personal experience!


----------



## Selenium (May 7, 2013)

Congratulations.

I tried meditation once, I was terrible at it. I couldn't keep still and my mind kept wandering. I'll have to try it again now.


----------



## Quite a Quiet 1 (Aug 28, 2013)

What does becoming a vegetarian and having a retarded religion have to do with socializing with people!?!?


----------



## aidenmoore (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol. I thought I was reading youtube ads spam for some weird reason when I read. Good for you then.


----------



## RecoveredWell (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## VietDreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

Mental impurities is the caused of our suffering. Vipassana meditation allow an individual to control and exercise the mind. 

In vipassana meditation, first you discover your own thoughts and than you discover your bodily sensation. 

Than you will realize people are not the source of your anxiety. Your own mental affliction is the caused of your anxiety and suffering. Your thoughts create your anxiety. 
Vipassana meditation will train you how to observe and control your thoughts and emotions. 

Last words:

Why was I anxious before and not now? I was a bad person before: full of judgement, anger, hatred, pride, and ego. These were the source of my anxiety. I realized the more I removed anger, I also greatly reduce my anxiety. Ego, pride, and so forth.....

Now: I learn to live loving people, having humility, respecting people. I don't steal, don't kill, don't eat meat, don't lie or cheat, and I don't drink alcohol or smoke. My mind is calm and pure. 

However: all this was not possible if you are just reacting your anxiety. Example: before I practice vipassana meditation, everytime I've anxiety my body react and I react and my mind react, and everything become too much and I want to go find a place to hide and smoke a cigarettes... Now, vipassana meditation taught me to observe the anxiety sensation and be equanamous to it and the funny thing is, it goes away. 

Also, the ego, the more ego the anxiety I had. The more I removed the ego, my anxiety reduced. 

There is just so much, I don't know how to explain it all. 

Hope someone of you out there trapped in mental hell would search for vipassana meditation on google and find a course near you and try it.


----------



## VietDreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

Zein said:


> So happy for you! I love the fact that you didn't take medication to cure your anxiety!
> 
> I wish I could start meditation  it's just that it's my last year at school and so I don't have time to try out meditation...although I am trying to become a vegan!! It's not as easy as I thought it would be
> 
> But anyway..do you think I could learn vipassana meditation on my own? I'm not sure i know a place that teaches it where I live


Search for vipassana meditation on google and find a course near you. There are course all over the world now!


----------



## VietDreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

ToughUnderdog said:


> That's great for you! I think you set a solid example for others to follow, especially since you did this without medication! Can't believe you joined in 2006 either. That's commendable!
> 
> Definitely gives me hope myself, since I was planning to incorporate meditation exercises and journaling to defeat the influx of overwhelming negative thoughts. I'm getting there with my lifestyle changes. Exercise consistently, eating a plant-based diet without oils-- but just need to work towards finding an inner calm that you have.
> 
> Thanks for your personal experience!


Just trust me on this: You are not afraid of people and people are not afraid of you! What you are afraid is your own "sensation". The sensation of fears leading on to anxiety. The sensation you experience thousands of time over and over again. Every time you feel it, you panic.....

With vipassana meditation: you observe your bodily sensation during a panic and anxiety attack and not react to it. You train your body to stop reacting by not feeding it with more energy. Trust, I sat in a room by myself for 8 hours and my mind alone caused a lot of anxiety because of my thoughts. I didn't run away from the feelings or sensation. I observed it over and over again, until one day it just all stoppped.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm glad to hear of your success! I dont think I could become vegan but I've always been fascinated by buddhism. I might just give that a try. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gooxo (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Quite a Quiet 1 said:


> What does becoming a vegetarian and having a retarded religion have to do with socializing with people!?!?


Definitely a charlatan scamming people.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Quite a Quiet 1 said:


> What does becoming a vegetarian and having a retarded religion have to do with socializing with people!?!?


I totally agree except the religion isn't retarded, overcoming anxiety possibly involve exposure and learning to think different ways and also beating yourself up less and accepting yourself. I'm planning to push myself to overcome anxiety.


----------

